# Carlo!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Carlo passed his BH today with flying colors!!!







He did an awesome job and I'm VERY proud of my boy!! We had a very very nice critique and as you can see in this picture I was thrilled!! I've done 4 BH's and this is the first critique I've gotten with "excellent" mentioned in all areas! 

_note...this shot was taken by Dee and is posted with permission_









GOOD JOB CARLO!!!!! You did me proud today!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Betty!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Betty and Carlo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think that picture says it all! Way to go Betty and Carlo!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Frame that picture. Priceless! Congratulations, way to go Betty and Carlo


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Boy Carlo!!


Congrats on your BH!!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you everyone!!!!! It was a great day for our Club!! All 5 of us passed today!!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Betty is being rather modest in her accomplishment. Seeing as how she is not going to toot her own horn, I shall do it for her. The judge was EXTREMELY impressed with her and Carlo. He mentioned they were a true team! A perfect picture of team work. An excellent performance! And indeed it was! Carlo was up beat, attentive, in correct position, happy, and really in tune with Betty.

What is even MORE impressive is how Betty is so freakin' calm before, during and after she and her dog perform. That is something not quite right about that!

All the folks from Betty's club did an excellent job today! What a wonderful supportive group they are for each other. Several club members were there to support those going for the BH.

Job WELL done!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome awesome job Betty!!!!!







Is there more pics and a video possibly???


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Excellent work, Betty. You look absolutely thrilled--and you should be. Congratulations.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Awwwww...thank you Dee!







I couldn't have asked any more of Carlo today! I still have a big grin on my face!









LOL..I have no idea why I don't get nervous. 

We had 11 Club members (I hope I counted right!) at the trial today (I was actually chuckling every time I saw all those Black and Orange jackets!!)...5 who did the BH and passed and 6 who came to support us!! I'm sure more would have come if they could have, but they had to work today!

I also want to thank YOU for coming out to support us and to take pictures for us!!

Superpup...thank you! Yes, there's more pictures! Dee took quite a few today, so I'm sure she's going to be busy going through them all!!

Thank you Jamie!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You already know what I think!!!


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Fantastic!







Congratulations Betty and Carlo!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

That picture says it all Betty! Congratulations to you and Carlo!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Way to go Betty and Carlo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Betty!

Carlo looked SUPER yesterday! Huge congratulations to you both!!!
I will have your video uploaded sometime later one tonight or tomorrow so you can see your performance! It was a pleasure to watch you two!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Great to hear such good news! And that pic! priceless!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG *







Betty!!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you all so much!!!

I was so excited and proud, I had trouble sleeping last night! LOL Funny thing is, I slept really good the night before the trial! Which is a good thing!!

Here's the video to Carlo's BH Routine (thank you for putting this up Julia!!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UXDrfNvhFE

You'll see where we lost the only point in our routine....just as we were going into the "J" pattern, Carlo lost focus for a split second and lagged a tiny bit, but he realized it and quickly got back into position! The judge was fair but tough...he didn't miss a THING in any of the routines!! 

I had spent most of this year mainly working with Cayman to get him ready for his SchH 1. Once that was done, it was time to focus on Carlo! We only really "seriously" started training for the BH about 2 months ago so I'm thrilled with what he gave me yesterday!!! He did give me some anxiety a couple of weeks ago because he all of a sudden forgot how to do the sit out of motion!! For the longest time, he didn't understand it, then got it, then lost it, but he got it back just in time!!

Thanks again everyone!! Carlo says thank you to!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Betty... that's awesome.. I'm so happy for you... Looking good Carlo!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!! Good job Betty and Carlo!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Betty and Carlo









Congratulations, and that's a super photo!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Betty! That photo is priceless!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you Lynn, Kathy, Marsha and Chris!! 

I love that photo! LOL


----------

